# Chopper crew stops train



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

https://signalscv.com/2018/04/thinking-fly-helicopter-crew-stops-train-speeding-toward-fire/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's one way! If he didn't stop, they'd probably have had to issue a ticket for reckless driving!


----------

